# AMES HOT Buys & Tool Rental Rate



## 3204 (Sep 18, 2019)

Good Morning to all,

First and foremost, I would like to introduce myself. My name is Edgar Rodriguez, I am the Store Manager at AMES in Raleigh, North Carolina. I am new to this area, and to this Store. I have been with AMES for two years, and I focus on bringing 100 percent Customer Service. 

Now to give you a little info on our Brand: AMES Taping Tools. AMES is a Drywall Finishing Tools, and Services. We carry and sell most of your Drywall needs, and we also rent the automatic tools on a reasonable rental price. I have attached our HOT BUYS for this month. I have also attached our Rental Rate Sheet. We ship merchandise, and we also ship rental or purchased tools. We understand that your project can be away from home, and that is the reason we provide this type of service. You do not have to step foot on this store to get your drywall needs.

Thank you so much for your time, and hope we can start a business relationship.


----------

